# IVF Petition



## booty77

Hi All,

My name is Sarah Johnson and I'm just an ordinary woman who currently campaign's for IVF awareness and the Post Code Lottery as I have been refused treatment on the NHS so I started an online petition. I have filmed with BBC1 for The Post Code Lottery which was aired back in March 2012 and have wrote an article on My Story for Fertility Road Magazine. I am also in talks with the To Hatch Charity who are launching the IVF Lottery tickets.

This brings me to my request here. The IVF Petition so far has 729 signatures (although I have signatures on paper too) but to get this issue raised in Parliament I require 100,000 so I am appealing to You, Family Members & Your Friends to please sign and lets take this to Parliament and fight the case for us ALL.

You can contact me either on ******** or by my group Change the rules on IVF and Stop the post code lottery or ******* - IVFPetition.

The details of my petition link are as follows: http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43913.html

Please Please ask ALL your friends & family to sign. It does only take 2 minutes and if we reach this goal of 10,000 then you never know things could change for us all and we all might have that chance of becoming parents.

This petition applys to everyone where ever you live.

Thank so much in advance for all of you that have signed and for those that have gone on to get me more signatures. Together WE can do this 

Thank you so much in advance.

Sarah Johnson

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jess81

Hi Sarah, 
just to let you know i have signed and tweeted for you. 

good luck with it all 

Jess xx


----------



## nichub

Hi Sarah I've signed the petition and also tweeted it to aprox 500 people who follow 'ivf divas' on ******* I hope you get the required amount of signatures

Nic
Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

hi Sarah

Does it apply to nothern ireland?


----------



## Nosilab

Hi Sarah - have signed the petition,   you get the 10,000 signatures needed.  I will forward to my email contacts.  Sounds like you are doing a fantastic job with all your campainging.  It's a shame I missed the BBC programme re Post Code Lottery, I would have like to have seen that, I wonder if it's still on iPlayer?

Heaps of luck with everything xx


----------



## munchkin35

All signed for u hun, good luck xxx


----------



## buis

done (last week but forgot to say)!


----------



## hoping :)

Signed... Xx


----------



## kiteflyer

All done I hope you get 10,000


----------



## Lannypoo

I have signed too....  I really hope this one gets above 10,000 as I have never seen one get higher than 1000


----------



## lilyisabel

Signed - good luck 

L x


----------



## Guest

Signed and tweeted  Good luck to you


----------



## beckalouise

Signed


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

I have signed for myself and DH, well done for highlighting the issue!


----------



## Rachel89

Signed and sent for both myself and DP, fingers crossed it gets the 10,000 needed !! xx


----------



## dips

Signed,  

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Signed the petition.  Good luck.


Ginger


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

put it on my ** page and signed as i dont know how to tweet. good luck


----------



## Jane2011

i've posted on an IVF ******** group and asked the girls to sign it

wishing you every success xx


----------



## Tiny21

All signed and put on my ******** so hopefully that will add more x x


----------



## lisa32

All signed

Well done keep up the good work.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi Sarah,

Can I sign up anonymously?  I really want to be part of the change but want to keep my identity private? Also does this apply to Northern Ireland?


----------



## Playdoh

Signed and shared on ********. X


----------



## clarabell1973

signed and **'ed and *******'ed...good luck xxx


----------



## Emnige

Signed & shared on ******* x


----------



## Guest

just sign it hun, good luck. xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Signed and shared, hoping soo much that you get the number of signatures you require.

Good on ya girl - wishing you all the very very best 

Sheila


----------



## boopster1977

Signed and shared on ** - good luck   xxx


----------



## Tracey78

Done! I was no 720 so a long way to go but shared on ** and will ask dh to do the same x x


----------



## JessieMay

signed, 721

Jess x x


----------



## nicole74

All signed xx


----------



## yola

ive signed ......


----------



## booty77

booty77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Sarah Johnson and I'm just an ordinary woman who currently campaign's for IVF awareness and the Post Code Lottery as I have been refused treatment on the NHS so I started an online petition. I have filmed with BBC1 for The Post Code Lottery which was aired back in March 2012 and have wrote an article on My Story for Fertility Road Magazine. I am also in talks with the To Hatch Charity who are launching the IVF Lottery tickets.
> 
> This brings me to my request here. The IVF Petition so far has 729 signatures (although I have signatures on paper too) but to get this issue raised in Parliament I require 10,000 so I am appealing to You, Family Members & Your Friends to please sign and lets take this to Parliament and fight the case for us ALL.
> 
> You can contact me either on ******** or by my group Change the rules on IVF and Stop the post code lottery or ******* - IVFPetition.
> 
> The details of my petition link are as follows: http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43913.html
> 
> Please Please ask ALL your friends & family to sign. It does only take 2 minutes and if we reach this goal of 10,000 then you never know things could change for us all and we all might have that chance of becoming parents.
> 
> This petition applys to everyone where ever you live.
> 
> Thank so much in advance for all of you that have signed and for those that have gone on to get me more signatures. Together WE can do this
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Sarah Johnson
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## booty77

Hi All,

I would like to thank everyone that has so far signed the petition I have created. We are still such along way of of the required 100,000 signatures and without your help which I rely on greatly I will not be able to raise this in Parliament.

I have a solicitor ready who is in touch with a top London barister and waiting to take up this case and fight for the laws of IVF & the Post Code Lottery to be changed but like I state I cant without your help.

Please Please ask friends, family, work colleagues anyone who can spare literally two minutes just to sign.

Everyone complains about not receiving funding due to the area that they live or not meeting the criteria so come on lets do something about it.

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43913.html

Or follow me via ******* @ IVFPetition

Contact via Email [email protected]

Many Thanks to Everyone in advance


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Booty
I have signed the Petiton.  What a great idea and I wish u all the luck in the world for it.  I was wondering if u had a paper vision cos I would be more than happy to get some friends and family (who arent on the internet) to sign a Petition.  If u need me to and u have a paper vision let me know.  
Emma xxx


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi, I have signed and posted e link on ********.
Good luck and thanks for doing this, keep my fingers crossed it has a positive outcome.

G x


----------



## shelleysugar

Well done - I've signed up and emailed all my family and friends.  The current system is so unfair and something should be done.  Wishing you lots of luck.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## (hugs)

Hi, I too have signed   goodluck, its great someone doing something like this, gives us all some hope


----------



## misha moo

Just signed it, good luck!!


----------



## booty77

Hi All,

I have just been on the Government Website & the required number of signatures needed on this petition is 100,000. 

YES thats right 100,000

ONLY another 99,000 to go. Ridiculous isn't it?

So I'm giving a huge shout out to all YOU Fertility Friends.

Theres only ME fighting this at the moment in my town and I'm just a small fish in a big bowl.

That's why I'm recruiting YOU.

I need people like you to collect signatures in your towns OTHERWISE this petition is NEVER going to get to Parliament.

SO please contact me if you can spare some free time to collect signatures in your area. 

I can email over a copy of the petition and all i need you to do is collect as many signatures as you possibly can.

Please feel free to email me at [email protected]
                                            ******* @ IVFPetition


Thank You x


----------



## lilly....

sighed an added to ********, good luck x


----------



## Ruby998

Just signed it. Good luck xx


----------



## SWGirl

All signed.  

The postcode lottery has always baffled me.  When I first had treatment in Devon there was no IVF provided by the NHS.  This later changed to one cycle.  After that I paid for various cycles until I moved elsewhere to an area that provided two cycles which meant I was eligible for one further cycle.  It isn't just the criteria and numbers of cycles that is a problem either.  There are huge differences in whether any additional frozen embryo transfer cycles are offered and whether cycles that result in 'freeze all' situations use up one of your 'fresh' NHS cycles or not.


----------



## SWGirl

I think there may also be differences with health authorities regarding whether they class failed frozen embryo transfers as a failed cycle if they include a maximum number of failed cycles in their criteria.  Fortunately my new health authority did not consider the failed frozen embryo transfers since these did not have a very high chance of working.

Best of luck getting the number of signatures needed.


----------

